# Mr. Cutie!



## maileehawj (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey! Although Angel belongs to a friend, I just couldn't resist to share these photos I took of him!! 
Waiting for a better day with natural lighting but these should do for now.
















































































And just because, here's one of my beauty Bella.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, my! I'm stumped for superlatives good enough. I see very little wrong with the lighting.

Beautiful kitten and cat.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable!!

Bella is gorgeous too!


----------



## lolly (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Gorgeous cats and great pics.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok, I actually 'Squee'd out loud when i saw Angel. Wow, is he adorable. 

Bella is a real sweetie too!


----------



## RobinD (Jan 18, 2011)

Bella and Angel are both soooooo beautiful! Wow! Great pictures.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Angel is the perfect name for that little stunner!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

if you really didn't want another cat, that guy could change your mind in an instant!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...Angel lives up to his name, including his Mr Cutie nickname. And Bella is SO adorable!


----------



## maileehawj (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the wonderful compliments!! Angel is such a cutie!!

He is the second cat I've gotten to known, first was Bella and it's amazing how different their personalities are from each other!! Bella loved being cuddled as a kitten and purred constantly. While little Angel is a trouble maker, so independent and does not want anyone holding him ever. I want another kitty now! Forgot how little my baby used to be until I saw him.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW! He looks like he should be on one of those kitten calendars! SO cute!! And Bella is gorgeous!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh what a little heartbreaker! :love2 He looks like he should be on a calendar somewhere...awesome pictures. Bella is beautiful as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

He is a Mr Cutie!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Cute cats. Nice shots.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

precious!


----------

